# Erstes Bmx



## Cp1337 (16. Juli 2018)

moin an alle!

Ich habe mir ein gebrauchtes bmx zugelegt. Ein cyclewolf b10 20“. Meine frage ist nun ob das bike ok ist für den anfang  bin absoluter anfänger und dies ist mein erstes bmx.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen


----------

